# Acrylic treatment



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

No photo and are you asking, referencing, wanting to do?


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Edited, not seen the photos?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What is acrylic treatment?


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

After washing a product that protects the paint is applied. Here we call acrylic or ceramic treatment


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can see the pictures. Looks really nice! But to echo Tomko, what is the treatment?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

OP is in Argentina. Could be something that's not yet available up here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I KNOW SWAIN TECHNOLOGY HAS ITS WHITE LIGHTING COATING THAT IS USED BY MANY LEMANS RACE TEAMS TO HELP KEEP THE HEAT INSIDE THE TURBO AND OFF ELECTRICAL COMPONENTS "*White Lightning (TBC-EX) Exhaust Coating"

Automotive Coatings Price Sheet | Swain Tech Coatings | Industrial Coatings | High Performance Racing Coatings
*


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Here are the steps basically. The sealant used is Menzerna "Power Look Ultimate Protection". It provides protection of approximately 4 to 6 months.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> OP is in Argentina. Could be something that's not yet available up here.


What tipped you off to the location? Manual trans with leather 2LT like interior or IP?


Or you searched his new Cruze post....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> What tipped you off to the location? Manual trans with leather 2LT like interior or IP?
> 
> 
> Or you searched his new Cruze post....


IP.


----------

